
It took two years to cancel Singularity, and ten months to fix it - aaronbrethorst
http://www.polygon.com/2014/3/3/5462994/singularity-two-years-to-make-a-mess-ten-months-to-clean-it-up
======
drdaeman
Title should add "(game)". I thought this was about an OS.

------
i80and
This actually explained a lot about the game; it felt halfway between a full
AAA experience and a haphazard indie title, and I'm almost more inclined to
appreciate what it did right now that I understand the reasons for its design
compromises.

Solid game with some neat ideas; kind of a bummer that it wasn't able to
explore its ambitions.

------
zacharycohn
I wish this article had gone more into lessons learned about how to avoid this
in the future.

~~~
lmkg
Agreed. This is an interesting story in its own right, and a rather unique
one, since most poorly-managed projects don't get a second gasp at life (and
the stories of most merely-mediocre outcomes don't get told). But, I also feel
like this story begins after many major plot twists have already occurred.

But perhaps poorly-managed game project nightmare stories are already a
saturated market, and there was nothing original to tell =P.

------
smoyer
@nick2021 - You appear to be hell-banned.

~~~
d23
It genuinely is a cruel practice. This guy has been posting for 6+ months and
has had no idea that no one can see his comments. All because he made one
single stupid comment: "this has win written all over it." Seriously? Could we
at least get a three strikes policy? Or perhaps if you've made at least X
number of non-downvoted / dead posts you're given the benefit of the doubt.

~~~
smoyer
There are several people who are hell-banned but continue to post insightful
(or at least respectful) comments. Perhaps we could buy them out of purgatory?
What if 20 people each paid 10 points of their own karma to "redeem" someone
from hell?

